# Tribute niggles



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I am now having problems with the loo in my 550-the slide to open the flap is sliding *without* opening the flap. I have to place wedges under the rear of the cassette to hold the contact swivel flange against the turning mechanism before it will work. The mechanism is quite stiff to turn when the cassette is taken out.
Is there a way that this mechanism can be oiled or greased? Or should I take it back to the dealers?
Secondly as many of us have the new X250, either Fiat, Peugeot, or Citroen, have you been clocking the posts in a different Forum re the leaks from the windscreen scuttle onto the engine?
Checked mine yesterday and though it appears quite dry there is water in the right hand cylinder head section, around the injector (I think).
When it is dry (It must happen sometime surely) I will try to seal the joining piece in the centre of the scuttle which is where I think the leak is, like the poster in the other forum.
Also Jacobite I can't find the leisure battery isolator mentioned in your posts-can you please advise where this is located in the van?
Ta


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

With reference to the windscreen scuttle: May I suggest that you take it back to the dealer? It must be under guarantee. If you fix it yourself and it does not work they may blame you and also the manufacturer can go on saying that there is no problem!


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*leisure battery red lever*

Sorry Oldenstar,

It is under the driver's seat, so my OH said. Haven't done much to the van yet, you are busy with a kitchen, we are busy with a digger sorting out the site for another Trigano Tribute sized garage.

We did need more storage and were going to be building a shed anyway, this way our present garage will be used for storage. It held the Trooper OK, this one is too high!

What are the tyre pressures for the 550?

Thanks,
Jacobite


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Many thanks Jacobite re Isolator switch.
When my van was handed over the tyre pressures were over 60psi and I found I was bouncing around too much as we were not overly laden.
I reduced the rear pressures to 56psi and found it to be better.
I can't remember what I reduced the front to now-I think a couple more than the back. They are due to be checked again if it ever stops raining here, and before we go off again.


----------

